# A mob scene...



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Now that the riot crap is hopefully behind us, I thought it would be nice to share a different kind of mob & get a break from all the classifieds too lol. Was just recently I heard about these Flash Mobs lol And all I can say is WOW....too cool! isn't it just awesome what happens when one breaks out. From start to finish they put a good feeling in the air and you see nothing but smiles. SO in the spirit of Canada Day it seemed fitting to pass a good feeling of peace & unity along to everyone. There are hundreds of different ones of different types on youtube. My girlfriend & I sat around for like 3 hours one day looking at all the different ones. The whole time we were smiling from ear to ear lol Wish I could be around when one pops up, I'd probably start to dance too lol that would be scary trust me:bigsmile:, Anyway here are a few of the many that we really liked. Have a Happy Canada Day!











just because it's one of my all time favorite songs :


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ok thats probably more than enough lol hope you enjoyed them all. There are bunches on youtube if you'd like to see more. Cheers


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Don't know if you have it posted (on my blackberry now) but one done I think in germany, they did queen's Bicycle. GOOD ONE


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't have that one on here , just seen it and it is pretty cool for sure. Already have 16 on here didn't wanna get too crazy with them lol there's soooo many of them it was hard to choose just a few


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL! I'm so dancing too!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

HAHAHA!! Thought my GF was gonna flash mob me a couple times while we were watching them lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

awesome posts John! Thanks man,


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

My pleasure Mike , glad you enjoyed them. I'm not too big on the glee type of stuff lol But I do find these rather entertaining


----------

